# Price Increases on Fracino Goods



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I spoke today with Peter from Espresso Underground and he informed me that Fracino are price increasing, all products, at the end of the month. This will be their first increase for 3 years, apparently.

He also said he can currently do a Cherub for £630 delivered, which is a good price. I purchased one off him last year and he gave good service.

Just for clarity, I have no connection with either company.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

apparently the ecomonomy is on the up!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

So I am told. I wish someone would tell our wages office!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a great deal on Fracino machines until the end of the month - going to have to put the prices up quite a bit then so I would get your orders in now if you want a bargain!!

Andy


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> I can do you a great deal on Fracino machines until the end of the month - going to have to put the prices up quite a bit then so I would get your orders in now if you want a bargain!!
> 
> Andy


^

I can recommend Andy for anyone wondering whether to make the jump!


----------

